# What do you guys think?



## gallium (Mar 10, 2013)

Heya, so I'm moving to Kentucky on March 19th, and I'm taking Miss. Thicket with me, and I want her to be comfortable. Its a few days trip from Washington, but I'm going to make sure she gets all she needs. I've been looking at carriers and I ran across this one http://www.petco.com/product/11339/...riers.aspx?CoreCat=RecentlyViewed-_-Product_1 Has anyone used these before? are they a good choice?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would use a hard sided carrier like this:
http://www.petco.com/product/10316/Petc ... ennel.aspx

And load it with pieces of fleece and their snuggle bag and whatnot to get them comfortably in there so that they don't get thrown around.

A hard sided carrier is best because if you are in a car accident, the chance of injury to the hog is much less than it would be in a soft sided carrier.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Something hard sided is safer, and actually easier and more comfortable for transport. I would highly suggest one that can be strapped into the seatbelt, but that's just me :lol: 
At the very least get a hard sided carrier you can fill with blankets. 
You can find them for a much better price at Walmart or Target.


----------



## gallium (Mar 10, 2013)

i'll have to look into those. i'm just going to be traveling by train so i'll have other stuff with me, so i was trying to find something that was small and not in the way =)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That type of carrier you linked is very very small, your hedgehog would have trouble moving around in it which wouldn't be good.


----------



## gallium (Mar 10, 2013)

hmm i might just have to take her with me to petco or petsmart to try some carriers. i just want her to be comfortable.


----------

